# Happy wife



## cooker613 (Nov 19, 2018)

I smoked the cheese and my wife is very happy with it. Tastes good but a little strong. Just vac sealed and put to sleep. 

Mexican manchego, Dutch Gouda with carriway seeds
And mild cheddar







On the Weber






Four and half hours later






Next day vac sealed. Will let it rest for three weeks.





One piece was “tasted”. 

Now the wife asks, what are you going to smoke next? Any suggestions? I’ve done  briskets, chucklies, lamb shoulder and kababs and  kuftas, rib roasts with and without bone, chicken, turkey, salmon (lox), and now cheese, help. But remember, I keep kosher so no pork or shellfish. 
As always looking forward to input from the “smoking brotherhood (and sisterhood)”. 
Thanks


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Nov 19, 2018)

Smoked salt, and butter are a big hit with my group.  One of my "go to's" is to inject and rub an eye of round.  Smoke at 225 until IT of around 125.  Slice super thin for some great roast beef sammies.


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 19, 2018)

cooker613 said:


> I smoked the cheese and my wife is very happy with it. Tastes good but a little strong. Just vac sealed and put to sleep.
> 
> 
> Now the wife asks, what are you going to smoke next? Any suggestions? I’ve done  briskets, chucklies, lamb shoulder and kababs and  kuftas, rib roasts with and without bone, chicken, turkey, salmon (lox), and now cheese, help. But remember, I keep kosher so no pork or shellfish.
> ...




That Cheese should mellow out in a couple weeks.

Here ya go---This is always a Winner:
*Dried Beef (Best Ever)
*

Bear


----------



## buzzy (Nov 19, 2018)

How about some smoked side dishes. Sweet potatoes, smashed potatoes, mac & cheese, baked bean. Use your own recipe or checkout the side dish forum for plenty of great recipes.


----------



## Tom the meat smoker (Nov 19, 2018)

Try some venison, elk, bear, squirrel, grouse, pheasant. Heck, go for a mountain man smoked meal, coon or possum with a side of grits with some of that smoked cheese you got, for a good cheese grits. An don't forget the collard greens.


----------



## oldsmokerdude (Nov 19, 2018)

Smoked mac and cheese and green beans are a big hit at my home. And don't forget smoked (bbq) beans. Oh, man, I'm salivating just thinking of the possibilities.


----------



## cooker613 (Nov 19, 2018)

Thanks for all the input and great ideas. Leaning towards the beans as a thanksgiving side. Spachcocked turkey on the big joe also. Love the idea of adding bhut jaloka but while I’m a chilie head, my wife and the kids not so much. ;)


----------



## gmc2003 (Nov 20, 2018)

How about pastrami. 

Chris


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 20, 2018)

I agree with Chris!
You can't beat a good Reuben!!
Al


----------



## zwiller (Nov 20, 2018)

My wife is not crazy for smoked cheese but went nuts over beef ribs.  Would do them all the time but pricey here.  Let's not forget pastrami...  That said, I see you smoked turkey but have you done a cured one?  That's what I do this time of year especially with them so cheap and plentiful.  Very rich and decadent.  Think appetizer not meal.  Check out Pop's brine.  I like the low salt.


----------



## cooker613 (Nov 20, 2018)

Forgot to mention that pastrami is a regular feature. I think my secret goal is to be my own Jewish deli. But cured smoked turkey sounds interesting. How does the curing change the flavor probfile of the bird? Also is the entire bird, the breast, or dark meat best for this treatment?


----------



## zwiller (Nov 20, 2018)

Cured bird has a similar flavor to pastrami without all the spice of course.  I prefer the cured dark meat and am usually a white meat guy but the whole bird is good.  Ideally, if you can get drums cheap, I'd just do them but drums alone are a rip off here.  Whole birds are $.30/lb.  If you go to holiday parties and bring food or host, this stuff is the BOMB.  Simply slice cold bird and put on a tray.


----------



## chopsaw (Nov 20, 2018)

cooker613 said:


> Now the wife asks, what are you going to smoke next?


Some you might be interested in . 
https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/smoked-chex-mix.270283/#post-1772012
I've done this with the bottom of the bag hand fulls that the kids leave behind . Pretzels , cheese its , gold fish . All mixed together . 
This will give you the basic idea . I use brown sugar and red pepper on mine . They don't last long . 
https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/apple-smoked-spiced-nuts-foamheart.270840/

These don't last long either 
https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/driedsticks-pretzels-with-a-kick.153998/

Just something to think about , all worth doing . 
Chop


----------



## chopsaw (Nov 20, 2018)

cooker613 said:


> Forgot to mention that pastrami is a regular feature. I think my secret goal is to be my own Jewish deli. But cured smoked turkey sounds interesting. How does the curing change the flavor probfile of the bird? Also is the entire bird, the breast, or dark meat best for this treatment?


I went thru some chicken testing awhile back . Cured with Pop's brine ,  Daves veg stock injection , and Morton's Tender quick .. all very good , but different . The taste will depend on you , what you use to cure , and add to the cure .
One thing to know is that a fully cured , fully cooked whole bird will have pink . People think it's not cooked .
Pop's brine . This was done in the oven .










Daves Veg stock injection , smoked mes 30









You can see the difference in the two . Color , texture . Look at The Pop's bird . Whole on the board no juice . Cut pic , you can see juices on the board .

The cut pic of the Phosphate injected bird ( Dave's method ) no juice on the board . Stays in the meat .
I cure almost all of my chicken parts in Pop's brine . Then on to the grill .


----------



## zwiller (Nov 20, 2018)

chopsaw
 Agreed, phosphate rocks on poultry.  Can I get your opinion?  

I am working on a sorta Omak/Pops method.  I have spent some time running some numbers trying to breakdown Pop's into Dave's by weight method with added phosphate.  Last thoughts are:
1.75% salt (2% with cure into account)
1.5% brown sugar
1.5% white sugar
.5% phosphate
.25% cure

How's that look?


----------



## cooker613 (Nov 20, 2018)

zwiller said:


> Cured bird has a similar flavor to pastrami without all the spice of course.  I prefer the cured dark meat and am usually a white meat guy but the whole bird is good.  Ideally, if you can get drums cheap, I'd just do them but drums alone are a rip off here.  Whole birds are $.30/lb.  If you go to holiday parties and bring food or host, this stuff is the BOMB.  Simply slice cold bird and put on a tray.



Turkey pastrami? Could I? Dare I? Shall I? I believe so


----------

